# Stable yard / Livery in Cheltenham/Glos area?



## missy86 (16 May 2010)

Hi all,

I am really struggling to find a suitable yard for my 16.2hh gelding. I know of all the major livery yards (Badgeworth, Church Farm, Ullenwood, Noverton, Home Farm etc) but that isn't really something I'm looking for as I have an ex racehorse that gets completely fired up by the hussle and bustle of a big yard.

Does anyone know of a small yard with decent facilities and grazing? For winter months I would need a school (although could be flexible as I have a lorry to go out instead). Are there any yards that people want to let as a whole? Or just one stable? Maybe you know of a private yard that may take someone on... Any info would be great!

I live in Cheltenham and work in Gloucester so would need something pretty local.

I look forward to your help as I am running out of ideas and now totally stressed out!


----------



## BennyBoy1992 (17 May 2010)

Hi. I keep my two ex racers in Apperley which is between Chelt/Glos. Very laid back yard and my two love it there. All year turnout, school and excellent hacking. If you want more details PM me.


----------



## marmalade76 (17 May 2010)

Gambols Farm in Woodmancote, great hacking (within easy reach of Cleeve common), has a school, nice and quiet. I don't think there's a huge amount of turn out, but there are less horses there now. You are wise to avoid Noveton and Badgeworth (hacking there is now very poor), but Home farm is not a big yard, only about 12 stables, the turn-out is good and the price is very reasonable. I don't know the Apperley yard (sounds lovely, if I had to move my horse, I would look into that one!) but I would say that Apperley is more between Glos and Tewkesbury than between Glos and Chelt, It's just off the A38.


----------



## spacefaer (17 May 2010)

are you looking for DIY?

there are various adverts on the noticeboards in Colne saddlery, Foxes Saddlery and Countrywide (Glos & Tewks)


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (17 May 2010)

marmalade76 said:



			Gambols Farm in Woodmancote, great hacking (within easy reach of Cleeve common), has a school, nice and quiet. I don't think there's a huge amount of turn out, but there are less horses there now. .
		
Click to expand...

That takes me back.  We used to rent the stables there 20 years ago and the big field on 2 Hedges Road, before it was full of ragwort.  Always took Cleeve Hill for granted....all that space all that hillwork.  None of that in flat old Suffolk........I loved it there


----------



## UnaB (17 May 2010)

I used to be on a livery yard on New Barn Lane which was lovely (except for the crazy YO!) as we had easy access onto Cleeve Hill.  I really miss riding on there   Im at a yard outside Tewkesbury now that has far too many horses on it and not enough grazing.  I had to take one of mine away onto alternative grazing as she lost weight due to having no grass   It does have an indoor school though lol


----------



## missy86 (17 May 2010)

Thank you all very much, its difficult to know who to ask as most horsey people I know are dotted around different areas of the country. How many stables would you say are at Gambles farm? Is it a tidy yard? I will look into them 

Thanks again


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (17 May 2010)

In my day about 12 but many years ago.  Used to be lovely stables as was ex racing yard.


----------



## sammi88 (17 May 2010)

I joined the forum today to ask the exact same question as I'm moving up to chelt in the next couple of months! 

I looked in Colne saddlery at the weekend and asked the person who worked there and she said to look at Fairfields but for me this is too far away from where I'm going to be living (The Reddings).

Does anyone know anything about the stables at the end of Cold Pool Lane? as this would be ideal for me!


----------



## marmalade76 (17 May 2010)

That's Badgeworth. Nice yard but most of the hacking round there has been built on. They did have an indoor school, but the last I heard they were storing caravans in it.


----------



## marmalade76 (17 May 2010)

UnaB said:



			I used to be on a livery yard on New Barn Lane which was lovely (except for the crazy YO!)
		
Click to expand...

 Was that Starvehall? How long ago were you there?


----------



## sammi88 (17 May 2010)

I've looked at it from the outside and it seems pretty nice! I've seen on the internet as well there is a vet based there?! i think it was there anyways! 

By any chance do you know prices or anything? I'm not too fussed about an indoor school 2bh! do they have an outdoor one coz I've just seen people ride in the fields before!


----------



## marmalade76 (17 May 2010)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			In my day about 12 but many years ago.  Used to be lovely stables as was ex racing yard.
		
Click to expand...

It's about 12 - 14, but they don't fill them all because they don't have enough grazing for that many horses. I think there is only five horses there ATM.


----------



## marmalade76 (17 May 2010)

sammi88 said:



			I've looked at it from the outside and it seems pretty nice! I've seen on the internet as well there is a vet based there?! i think it was there anyways! 

By any chance do you know prices or anything? I'm not too fussed about an indoor school 2bh! do they have an outdoor one coz I've just seen people ride in the fields before!
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is a vet there, Mike Daly. 

I have know idea how much they charge, sorry.


----------



## sammi88 (17 May 2010)

Thanks for that! 

I'm just stressing atm because I live in Portsmouth and completely relocating to chelt so have so much to think about as I have no idea about the local area! 

What farriers and vets would you recomend?


----------



## marmalade76 (17 May 2010)

Mike Daly is my vet, so I would recommend him!

I'm not sure if my farrier goes over that way.  My step-mother used to keep her horses on Cold Pool Lane and she has Tom Burt.


----------



## AprilBlossom (18 May 2010)

Longwood Farm is a wonderful little livery yard (and very reasonably price I think) with brilliant access to Cleeve Common and good turnout, all very well managed and with a not huge, but enough to be getting on with in winter floodlit school. 

Failing that, I currently have a horse at a little private yard on the A38 on the Tewkesbury side of Cheltenham (takes about 10mins drive from Glos) and they've got a couple of stables spare, lovely big floodlit school and just generally nice yard but the turnout's not as good...DIY is really cheap though!

I moved from Southampton to Cheltenham 5yrs ago and I love it - it's a great place to live   All the best with the move!


----------



## wilkinson1 (19 May 2010)

Hi all, just joined for same reason - looking for grazing to rent - ideally a private field with shelter rather than a livery yard - anyone know of anything?  Pref the charlton kings, shurdington, etc side rather than cleeve side...

Also, re Badgeworth, they charge £25 per stable per week.  That includes stable and grazing and use of arena but the arena is in poor condition and the grazing isn't great.  They are trying to make it geldings only now.  Lots of barbed wire etc.  They have just sold off one of the main grazing fields for a housing development to be built on!  Hacking isn't good.  However it is convenient if you live in the reddings.  Although church farm is just up the road and that is lovely - and BHS approved.

Look forward to hearing from you!!

x x x


----------



## marmalade76 (20 May 2010)

Longwood Farm is lovely, I would def recommend it!


----------



## jen_lark85 (19 August 2010)

Hi, I'm moving to Tewkesbury in a couple of weeks and am looking for a livery yard. I have found a gorgeous one but it's only DIY and I need some back-up! On this forum there are a few that sound interesting but can't find any details or numbers for them. Can anyone give me any livery yard details or recommendations please? I'd also like some info about Longwood farm, Church Farm Livery and Apperley Yard please? 
Plus others!!
Thank you


----------



## lizzy113 (22 August 2010)

Im currently looking to bring my horse up too ive had a look at a few, if anyone has any further info on church farm or katye farm would be great or ive heard about deer park as thats more my side of cheltnham.
Badgeworth is 25pw and home farm is 90pcm


----------



## marmalade76 (22 August 2010)

Longwood Farm is lovely and that would be my first choice if I had to go to a livery yard, plenty of grazing, has a school, it's in the best spot for hacking and the YM is my RI and I would highly recommend her if you are an RC/PC rider. I think she does assisted DIY.

Home Farm is a lovely place, has comps on site, good grazing and is reasonably priced.

I would not keep my horse at either Kayte Farm or Badgeworth.


----------



## limpitt (31 August 2010)

AprilBlossom said:



			Failing that, I currently have a horse at a little private yard on the A38 on the Tewkesbury side of Cheltenham (takes about 10mins drive from Glos) and they've got a couple of stables spare, lovely big floodlit school and just generally nice yard but the turnout's not as good...DIY is really cheap though!

HI - this is my first post so sorry if this is not the way it should be done. I am currently looking for new livery, althought mine is great, it is expensive which was not too bad when it was just myself and teenage daughter but not my 4 year old have just got a shetland that they want £15 per week for just grass for her (we pay £30 with stable and grass, school and summer jump field).
I am in churchdown and wondered if you would be able to pass me details of the above mentioned yard (or any others that are cheap and within 15 mins drive)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## UnaB (31 August 2010)

marmalade76 said:



			Longwood Farm is lovely and that would be my first choice if I had to go to a livery yard, plenty of grazing, has a school, it's in the best spot for hacking and the YM is my RI and I would highly recommend her if you are an RC/PC rider. I think she does assisted DIY.

Home Farm is a lovely place, has comps on site, good grazing and is reasonably priced.

I would not keep my horse at either Kayte Farm or Badgeworth.
		
Click to expand...

One of my (fairly distant) relatives owns Kayte Farm and i did look into keeping mine there but its too far from home really.  I used to have riding lessons there but that was about 20 years ago!lol  Dont know what its like now but they have lovely grazing, im curious now though, wanna go have a nosey and see what they've done to it!

IF anyone is in Charlton Kings, go put your horses at my old livery yard - Wellinghill Farm i think it was called, opposite a big hotel.  OMG, i LOVED that yard.  Amazing hacking, lovely outdoor school, beautiful stables, own fields...  I miss that place so much, had my ponies there for years til we moved house!  It fairly expensive (was about £15 per week about 15 years ago!) but definately worth it.


----------



## UnaB (31 August 2010)

Jen_lark85 - I kept my horses at Church Farm, PM me if you're still looking for info, dont want to post publically...!


----------



## marmalade76 (31 August 2010)

UnaB said:



			im curious now though, wanna go have a nosey and see what they've done to it!
		
Click to expand...

AFAIA, nothing!


----------



## marmalade76 (31 August 2010)

UnaB said:



			Jen_lark85 - I kept my horses at Church Farm, PM me if you're still looking for info, dont want to post publically...!
		
Click to expand...

Is that the one in Shurdington where they have all the RC comps now?


----------



## UnaB (31 August 2010)

marmalade76 said:



			Is that the one in Shurdington where they have all the RC comps now?
		
Click to expand...

Umm... No, thats not the one im thinking of.  The Church Farm i kept mine at was ner Apperly.

Oops, actually, it wasnt Church farm at all it was Manor Farm, just googled to check lol!  Sorry, ignore me.  Im having a dumb moment!!


----------



## alisha1234 (17 September 2016)

Hello, i have just seen this post, i am also looking for a livery but would like it on a small yard, i am very interested in this one at Apperley, could you please send me details  Thanks xx


----------

